# boston fern ?



## slowpoke (Mar 29, 2012)

Hey guys and gals , just woundering if boston ferns are ok for any enclosure out side or in , i couldnt find any thing about it on russiantortoise.com ... thanks in advance...


----------



## Utah Lynn (Mar 29, 2012)

slowpoke said:


> Hey guys and gals , just woundering if boston ferns are ok for any enclosure out side or in , i couldnt find any thing about it on russiantortoise.com ... thanks in advance...



Safe to feed. Wash the roots of fertilizer and replant it to be safe.


----------



## wellington (Mar 29, 2012)

Utah Lynn said:


> slowpoke said:
> 
> 
> > Hey guys and gals , just woundering if boston ferns are ok for any enclosure out side or in , i couldnt find any thing about it on russiantortoise.com ... thanks in advance...
> ...



DITTO But make sure it is actually a Boston Fern. The others are not safe according to the tortoise table.org.


----------



## slowpoke (Mar 29, 2012)

thanks guys  i trust my local garden shop here on what it is the lady that helps me find new things to plant always makes sure she gives me the right things and it has no fertilizers in it all organic soils she knows i bring new things for the torts after they knock over the pots and eat the whole plant roots and all lol  so i went to square pots those have been a bit harder for them to get to and they snack on the asperagus ferns that hang down ....


----------

